# Here's how to make the degree symbol, like 350°



## natdiamond

In windows they are called "alt + codes". There's a whole bunch of them.

For the degree sign " ° ",

hold down the alt key, type 248 on the "NUMBER PAD" then release the alt key.

alt + 248 = °

here are some others that may come in handy on this forum:

alt + 171 = ½

alt + 172 = ¼

alt + 0190 = ¾


----------



## ecto1

Shift -Option- 8 on a MAC 225°


----------



## cycletrash

That will be useful !!!


----------



## eman

Natdiamond said:


> In windows they are called "alt + codes". There's a whole bunch of them.
> 
> For the degree sign " ° ",
> 
> hold down the alt key, type 248 on the "NUMBER PAD" then release the alt key.
> 
> alt + 248 = °
> 
> here are some others that may come in handy on this forum:
> 
> alt + 171 = ½
> 
> alt + 172 = ¼
> 
> alt + 0190 = ¾


alt +0176 gives you the degree symbal also


----------



## sqwib

° THANKS°

°        °

  \___/


----------



## DanMcG

thanks for the half, quarter and three quarter Natdiamond. A while back Pop's gave us a complete list that I printed out but the ° was the only one I remembered before I lost the three or four page print out.


----------



## tjohnson

Cool!

TJ


----------



## Bearcarver

ECTO1 said:


> Shift -Option- 8 on a MAC 225°




Ecto1,

On my iMac:

Option- k   makes a ˚

So does your way, but with an extra step (shift).

Bear


----------



## ecto1

Bearcarver said:


> ECTO1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shift -Option- 8 on a MAC 225°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecto1,
> 
> On my iMac:
> 
> Option- k   makes a ˚
> 
> So does your way, but with an extra step (shift).
> 
> Bear
Click to expand...



Option k is a little zero my eyes have a hard time seeing it


----------



## Bearcarver

ECTO1 said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECTO1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shift -Option- 8 on a MAC 225°
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ecto1,
> 
> On my iMac:
> 
> Option- k   makes a ˚
> 
> So does your way, but with an extra step (shift).
> 
> Bear
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Option k is a little zero my eyes have a hard time seeing it
Click to expand...

OH--OK, I didn't notice---Your way makes a bigger ° than my way ˚.   COOL!

Thanks!!!

Bear


----------



## deannc

Thanks! Those will come in handy.  °^°


----------



## ak1

Darn! Can't get them to work
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





°

Oops!  Got it!!

Cool!


----------



## meateater

16*, good enough for me.


----------



## meateater

[emoji]9786[/emoji]

☻

  Ok, I'm not trying to be funny here. First one is hold alt and 171, second one is hold alt and 172, third one didn't do anything?


----------



## ecto1

ÔŒÅ¸˛„Í´ÎÇ‰Ï◊ˇ˝ıÁÓ˜¨ÔÂˆ¯¯Ø˘⁄€‹›ﬁﬂ‡°·‚


----------



## mballi3011

Now ECT that looks like your brain on drugs.


----------



## tom37

[emoji]9786[/emoji] For me to load this one I have to use the right alt key and #1 on the number pad, the keyboard numbers won't work at all.

☻ This one is right alt key and #2

[emoji]9829[/emoji][emoji]9830[/emoji][emoji]9827[/emoji][emoji]9824[/emoji]•◘○    And these are 3,4,5,6,7,8,9

If someone could try it out and let me know if the two different alt keys do different things for other people besides me.

Thanks


----------



## nwdave

Hey!!!  I'm with Meateater on this.  All these new fangled doodads.  I have enough trouble just getting to this place, let alone trying to remember how to make a itsy bitsy super o when just a plain ol' * lets you know what the heck I'm talking about.  It's all fine and good that the correct methods are available......but, well, you'll just have to pardon this ol' timer, if I just sit back and communicate as I speak, with less descriptive adjectives, of course.  Heck, I'm still trying to figure how I got Magnify on Windows to show in startup and now to get rid of it.  Now that's something I'd like to learn how to do...............


----------



## ol' smokey

Try alt+0162  Just my 2¢


----------



## natdiamond

One of my friends is a big Disney fan, so she ends all of her emails with this:

°0°


----------



## pops6927

Here's my original posting:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74626/enhancing-your-postings

You can 'dress up' your posts if you wish by using ASCII/HTML special character codes.
First of all, you can find a complete listing of them at:
http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm
as well as many other sites (Google Ascii).

You can add these characters simply by holding down the ALT key and typing in a numeric code. For example, for the degree sign, hold down ALT and type in 0176 ... and ° appears.
Other codes I use are:

(ALT)
0188 ¼
0189 ½
0190 ¾
0162 ¢
0169 [emoji]169[/emoji]
0174 [emoji]174[/emoji]
0167 § (I use this in my signature!)
0177 ± (Plus/Minus)
0176 °

There are others but these suffice for most things that are not already available on the keyboard (basically, the keyboard is programmed to all Ascii codes).

Hope this helps your postings!

And a secondary posting also:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86804/using-special-characters-in-posts


----------



## richoso1

Pops6927 said:


> Here's my original posting:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/74626/enhancing-your-postings
> 
> You can 'dress up' your posts if you wish by using ASCII/HTML special character codes.
> First of all, you can find a complete listing of them at:
> http://ascii.cl/htmlcodes.htm
> as well as many other sites (Google Ascii).
> 
> You can add these characters simply by holding down the ALT key and typing in a numeric code. For example, for the degree sign, hold down ALT and type in 0176 ... and ° appears.
> Other codes I use are:
> 
> (ALT)
> 0188 ¼
> 0189 ½
> 0190 ¾
> 0162 ¢
> 0169 [emoji]169[/emoji]
> 0174 [emoji]174[/emoji]
> 0167 § (I use this in my signature!)
> 0177 ± (Plus/Minus)
> 0176 °
> 
> There are others but these suffice for most things that are not already available on the keyboard (basically, the keyboard is programmed to all Ascii codes).
> 
> Hope this helps your postings!
> 
> And a secondary posting also:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/86804/using-special-characters-in-posts


Thanks Pops, I knew someone had posted it before, and it should have been a sticky at the time. It's still a great post for some new members. It's all good my friend.


----------

